# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Stainless Steel Wire Mesh



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I have a moss wall set up(plastic mesh), and now I am wanting to set up a foreground. Anyone know where I can get some stainless steel wire mesh? I don't mind the look. 

I have some wire mesh but it ?rusts 'sss? on me and I think it killed shrimps, now all taken out of the tank, will stainless steel be harmful to anything.

Thanks, I really appreciate the help, helps.

Dennis


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I have a moss wall set up(plastic mesh), and now I am wanting to set up a foreground. Anyone know where I can get some stainless steel wire mesh? I don't mind the look. 

I have some wire mesh but it ?rusts 'sss? on me and I think it killed shrimps, now all taken out of the tank, will stainless steel be harmful to anything.

Thanks, I really appreciate the help, helps.

Dennis


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Well if your gonna use stainless steel wire mesh, and it rusts in your tank, then there is a problem. That will probally kill your live stock. So try to go with plasic mesh. Go to a craft store and look around. To hold down floating mesh\plants(riccia) tie some lead weights under the mesh. Hope this helps.


----------



## docjosh (May 12, 2004)

Do you have any metal fabrication shops nearby? We have one in town and they seem to be able to get stuff like that...i had asked for something similar for a homemade out door grill...it was a wire mesh that was flat like you see on barrel grills. Should not rust on you, but might be a little pricy unless they have a little remnant they could sell you. What about outdoor window screen material? they would have that at a local hardware store...seems like that would have a coating on it of some sort, and it is cheap.


----------



## something fishy (Aug 12, 2004)

Stainless shouldnt rust. They use it to fabricate sea going vessels out of and salt water as you know is far more corrosive than fresh. As far as I am aware Stainless steel isn't extruded into a mesh. your best bet would be your local hardware/ garden store, they often have nylon shade cloth or outdoor mesh that is impervious to the elements. Again you would want to ensure it is inert before you use it.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Stainless mesh is constructed from woven SS wire. As long as the grade is corrosion resistant, you should not have a problem. Getting a reasonably priced supply would be the problem. Window screen is fiberglass or copper, not SS. Screen printing shops would have had a good supply of used screens you could get, but I don't know if any are still in business.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Aquatic Eco-Systems carries SS screen with mesh size ranging from .0041" to .039" (~1/32").

The screens are 48" wide and sold by the linear foot. The .039" mesh runs $14.35 for a 12"x48" piece.


----------

